# Engine oil in the transmission



## massey1635 (Oct 8, 2018)

I have a MF 1636 Hydro. When mowing Friday the engine slowed down and stopped. I tried to restart it and it turned hard. I pulled the dipstick and no oil. I let it set over night then drained less than a quart of old oil. I checked the sight glass on the rear end housing and it was full not in the middle as it should be. That was not right. Replaced the filter and added 5 1/2 quarts of new oil and it started. In lass that 30 minutes the oil pressure light began to flicker. Pulled the dip stick and again no oil. Somehow it is getting into the transmission and very fast. Has anyone seen this before or have any idea how this is happening. Any comments are appreciated


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Verify the model number. 1736 Hydro, or 1635 Hydro?

There is no physical connection between the hydraulic system and the engine oil on either tractor other than the via catastrophic failure of the hydraulic pump, but that would pump hydraulic oil into the engine, not the other way around.

What I suspect is the engine seized from lack of oil, then when refilled the engine simply burned the fresh oil because of oil control piston ring damage.

I would perform an oil analysis of the hydraulic system, and I suspect it will show no engine oil contamination.


----------

